# Reputable English Cream Breeders - Southeast



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am asking for a friend who's wife really, really, really wants an "English Cream/English Style". I told him that I would ask for references to those who are doing clearances, and have a good reputation, so that they can avoid buying from a greeder. 

I thought I remembered a link shared before that lists reputable "English Cream" breeders, but can't find it. 

Does anyone know of any breeders in the Southeast that I can refer them to? I've never really paid much attention to who might be good, since I prefer the look of the classic American style golden myself.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are the breeders I can think of that I either know personally, or know to have English lines and do the proper clearances and show in some capacity. Of course, it’s important to check the clearances and possible issues with any planned litter. If your friends are willing to travel there are more options, but here are a few in the southeast U.S. It’s a short list, but hopefully they can direct to someone else if they don’t have anything available. I’m in Florida but don’t have puppies at the moment. 
Joanne Cava (Charlotte, NC)
http://www.tanglewoodgoldens.com/
Angel Martin (Charlotte, NC)
http://www.goldensglen.com/Goldensglen/Welcome.html
Kelly Spivey (Alabama)
https://www.whitesandgoldens.com


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Please be very cautious. Even with recommendations you always need to very health certifications. It is very common for those breeding this style to be considered “good” while still failing to meet the health testing standards in this country. Below are issues commonly seen that are hard for a regular Joe to spot even with recommended breeders:
Deficient heart exams completed by a practitioner not a Cardiologist like they should
Breeding on failed elbows. OFA normal or 0/0 is what you want 1,2 & 3 are the grades for the severity of dysplasia. 
Using BVA to claim hip and elbow “clearances” when done underage (before 24 months). BVA is a valid and useful testing scheme. However, in the USA testing should be done at 24 months or older and verifiable online. Many use them to test dogs that are just bearly 12 months old and do not pay the nominal fee to have them posted to OFA. 

These things are why I have just a handful of breeders I would recommend (ones that have proven time and again over years they have always done everything to the USA testing standards) and instead tend to take litters on a one at a time basis to decide whether I am willing to recommend it. 

I will attach some visuals that might help your friend.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I second Joanne Cava of Tanglewood Goldens. 

Tell your friend not to be surprised if they have to wait a little longer or travel a little further than expected, since there aren't as many reputable English breeders out there. But worth the wait . 

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs is the website that I often share with people. There are a list of breeders there who are reported to comply with the GRCA code of ethics, but you would want to tell your friend verify for themselves to make sure these breeders are actually getting proper clearances etc at the proper age. 

I've found that reputable breeders of English Goldens also go out of their way to educate about the myths surrounding "English Cream" GRs. They will never claim that their dogs are healthier, have a lower cancer risk, or have a better (or "softer") temperament. They will vet their potential buyers as well. I would avoid anyone who doesn't ask any questions from potential buyers, and also anyone who isn't willing to answer detailed questions about their program and philosophy.


----------



## JasperDowling (May 8, 2018)

Review Recherche
Our 2yr old boy is outstanding, beautiful, was well trained as a puppy and well behaved (if a bit pricey)


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

JasperDowling said:


> Review Recherche
> Our 2yr old boy is outstanding, beautiful, was well trained as a puppy and well behaved (if a bit pricey)


Sadly they do not follow the health testing standards for the US. They are obscenely overpriced for the value being offered. Not a breeder I would ever be able to recommend.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Robin, don't waste your time reviewing Recherche, there is at least one thread on this forum to explain why. Your friend would be much better off flying to Canada for a puppy; which is probably what they need to investigate.


----------

